# Weihnachts-Special von Caseking: Mitmachen und gewinnen!



## Oliver (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zur Weihnachtszeit verlost *Caseking* zahlreiche Preise von Lian Li, Lancool, AC Ryan, Silverstone, NZXT und Xigmatek. Getreu unserem Motto "*HIER ist NICHTS Standard!*" suchen wir die kreativsten Bilder im Hardware-Look: ob Gaming-Equipment am Weihnachtsbaum oder Tannenbaumbeleuchtung im Spielerechner – je ausgefallener, desto besser! Die besten 15 Einsendungen werden von der Caseking-Jury nach Ablauf des Gewinnspiels ausgewählt und die Preise unter den Gewinnern per Zufallsgenerator ermittelt. Teilnehmen kann jeder, der uns ein selbstgemachtes Bild von weihnachtlicher Hardware per E-Mail an gewinnen@caseking.de zusendet, Bilder in diesem Thread oder in einem der anderen Caseking-Supportforen auf HardwareLuxx, Meisterkuehler oder ComputerBase verlinkt. Die Benennung der Bilder muss nach dem Schema "Nickname (Forum)" erfolgen. Alle eingesendeten Fotos werden in der Caseking-Galerie veröffentlicht. Wenn ihr mehrere Bilder einsendet, dann erstellt bitte ein neues Posting, damit wir den Überblick über neue Einsendungen behalten.

Der Link Weihnachts-Special bei Caseking.de führt euch zum Weihnachts-Special von Caseking. Dort sind die Teilnahmebedingungen sowie alle Preise abgebildet.

Die Kurzform:


Hardware weihnachtlich in Szene setzen
Fotografieren
Bild(er) nach dem Schema "Nickname (Forum)" benennen
Per E-Mail an gewinnen@caseking.de schicken oder hier im Thread verlinken
Den Teilnahmeschluss (26.12.2009) abwarten und Daumen drücken
 
*Caseking wünscht frohe Weihnachten und viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel!  *


----------



## Genghis99 (1. Dezember 2009)

Mal sehen, ob Einer Kunstschnee auf sein MB sprüht (das Zeug klebt, MB unbrauchbar) - Na - Das "Christkindl" oben ist hübsch ...


----------



## MisterG (1. Dezember 2009)

http://www.abload.de/img/mistergpcgameshardwaretue8.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Western Digital MyBook mit Mützchen...


----------



## Eiche (1. Dezember 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-und-gewinnen-zeffer-pc-games-hardware-.jpg


----------



## M.t.B. (1. Dezember 2009)

1. Advent:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Excalibur0177 (1. Dezember 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob Einer Kunstschnee auf sein MB sprüht (das Zeug klebt, MB unbrauchbar) - Na - Das "Christkindl" oben ist hübsch ...




Lol... Das ist ja die Idee schlechthin  Könnte von mir kommen:


----------



## Excalibur0177 (1. Dezember 2009)

Weiter gehts:


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mramnesie (1. Dezember 2009)

..lässig, wenn ich es richtig verstehe sind Fotomontagen auch erlaubt? Oder?


----------



## Marsbreaker (1. Dezember 2009)

war ein wenig creativ 

Reicht das??... ohne lichterketten weniger co2


----------



## EasyRick (2. Dezember 2009)

Mein Ram-Mas-Tree:


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2009)

mramnesie schrieb:


> ..lässig, wenn ich es richtig verstehe sind Fotomontagen auch erlaubt? Oder?



jop


----------



## sNook (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann kommt hier mal Bild #1 von mir :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mramnesie (2. Dezember 2009)

@Freak: Thx, dann werde ich mal basteln 
@snook: ...da könnte man auch denken "Boar hat der ne Rute!" hi,hi... Schönes Bild


----------



## Hektor123 (3. Dezember 2009)

mramnesie schrieb:


> @Freak: Thx, dann werde ich mal basteln
> @snook: ...da könnte man auch denknen "Boar hat der ne Rute!" hi,hi... Schönes Bild



@snook: hats schon geschneit?


----------



## sNook (3. Dezember 2009)

Hey ihr beiden 
Danke erstmal für das lob (:

@Hektor123:
Nein nein, geschneit nicht. Das ist nur gefroren^^



mramnesie schrieb:


> @snook: ...da könnte man auch denknen "Boar hat der ne Rute!" hi,hi... Schönes Bild


----------



## superman1989 (3. Dezember 2009)

ich will auch mit machen! 


 link zum foto: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=165764&stc=1&d=1259868909

nur wann sehe ich es bei case king?

und an allen SCHÖNE WEINACHTEN !


----------



## maxe (4. Dezember 2009)

ich mach auch mit aber ich machs euch nicht leicht!!!


----------



## mramnesie (5. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich schon am Playmo meiner Kinder vergriffen - das könnte gut werden 

btw. @snook: gutes Sleev...


----------



## sNook (5. Dezember 2009)

@superman:

Hübsch (:

@mramnesie:

Vielen lieben dank  
Sowas hört man nicht oft 

und für mich kommt heute, mit dem 5.12.2009 mein Teilnahmebild #2 - mehrfache Bilder sind ja erlaubt  
Ein Bild kommt dann noch, aber erst gegen Ende.

Und hier ist #2 *und meine #1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eifelsniper (5. Dezember 2009)

Bin zu blöd hier was hochzuladen


----------



## Eifelsniper (5. Dezember 2009)

So mal was von Mir


----------



## maxe (5. Dezember 2009)

Das ist wie versprochen meins!


----------



## theLamer (5. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Foto 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=166264&stc=1&d=1260035565


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (6. Dezember 2009)

Mein Advents-Altar

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ll_sutcliff-pc-games-hardware-exteme-.jpg.jpg


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Dezember 2009)

Und hier mein Beitrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Dezember 2009)

Da mach ich doch auch mal mit, hoffe es gefällt euch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## shila92 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Beitrag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Übrigen, eine klasse Aktion


----------



## Sp3cht (8. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal meins mit meinem Hundi ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (8. Dezember 2009)

Das hier muss ich jetzt noch einstellen. 
Hab grade ein bisschen mit Photoshop rumgespielt und das ist dabei rausgekommen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie...  aber ich mags.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

cooles Gewinnspiel, ich bin ja nicht so der Fotograph, aber bei mir hat der Weihnachtsmann was ganz schönes im / am "Sack".. 

..ich hatte bissel Angst, der hängt 2m über dem Boden, aso einmal falsch bewegen und das wars mit dem schönen Ding..

Oder die "noch nicht" fertige Grippe von dem Playmobiladventskalender... 

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## sNook (9. Dezember 2009)

Es heisst aber "Krippe" und nicht Grippe 

#28 und #22 sehr schick


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Dezember 2009)

Ehrlich....


----------



## shila92 (9. Dezember 2009)

> Grippe von dem Playmobiladventskalender...



Das wäre bestimmt in den Nachrichten gekommen!


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Dezember 2009)

shila92 schrieb:


> Das wäre bestimmt in den Nachrichten gekommen!




lool....auch nicht schlecht...*lach*..


----------



## shila92 (9. Dezember 2009)

> die "noch nicht" fertige...


Ach nee... das kommt noch!  Mein Fehler.


----------



## ajwiesel (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi ich hab mal die Sonnenbank der Weihnachtsmänner fotografiert und man da ist eine lange Schlange vor sag ich euch 

Na ja kann die ja verstehen die wollen alle Braungebrannt zum Fest erscheinen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (11. Dezember 2009)

Das mit der Sonnenbank ist ja geil!  Super Idee!


----------



## Rangerspeed (12. Dezember 2009)

Ho,Ho,Ho der Weinachtsmann will aufsteigen ! Da oben ist es KÜHLER ! 


> Die Eiszeit kommt! Asus M3N HT-Deluxe/Phenom II X4 365 BE @3800/8 GB OCZ 1066/2 x GeForce 280 GTX OC/4 x 1TB Samsung F1/bequiet Dark Power Pro 850 W und natürlch den Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=168445&stc=1&d=1260572993


----------



## KoRsE (12. Dezember 2009)

Hier hab ich noch eins vom letzten Jahr ausgekramt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Korse


----------



## shila92 (12. Dezember 2009)

Gab es letztes Jahr auch schon so ein Gewinnspiel?


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Dezember 2009)

shila92 schrieb:


> Gab es letztes Jahr auch schon so ein Gewinnspiel?


Ja und wenn? Was dann?


----------



## shila92 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich frag ja nur... bin noch nicht so lange hier.


----------



## EasyRick (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Nikolaus als Hardwaremosaik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (14. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de Mod 

An meinen Bildern wurde nichts gefaket oder hinzugefügt... es wurde lediglich mit gimp der kontrast etwas angehoben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Andy


----------



## mramnesie (14. Dezember 2009)

So, habe ewig gebastelt und geknipst u.s.w. und trotz der harten Konkurenz trete ich mit meinem Beitrag an - ich will doch auch mal was gewinnen!

Take This!


----------



## merkurmb (15. Dezember 2009)

So hier mein Versuch, ich hoffe es gefällt....


----------



## mramnesie (15. Dezember 2009)

...mir gefällts


----------



## multimolti (15. Dezember 2009)

Äh, ich check das mit der Benennung irgendwie nicht so  


> Bild(er) nach dem Schema "Nickname (Forum)" benennen



Also wäre das bei mir "multimolti (PCGHX)"?


----------



## shila92 (16. Dezember 2009)

Das bräuchtest du nur wenn du deine Bilder per email einschickst.  Hier kannst du die so posten!


----------



## Oliver (16. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich war es so angedacht, dass alle die Bilder nach diesem Schema benennen, dann müsste ich nicht 80% aller Bilder wieder vor den Hochladen umbenennen 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## shila92 (16. Dezember 2009)

Lag ich jetzt richtig oder gilt das jetzt allgemein? 

Wenn das allgemein gilt, sorry!  Ich habs glaub ich nicht umbenannt...


----------



## mramnesie (16. Dezember 2009)

...und ich habs geposted und gemailt (wie beschreiben)  sry...


----------



## sNook (22. Dezember 2009)

--> Bewerbungsbild Nr.3 von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (22. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Bilder sNook. 

Ich hab mich mal von dir inspirieren lassen und bin in den Garten gegangen... 
Das ist auch wirklich mein letztes! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (22. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, eure Beiträge sind zwar von der Fotografie her gut, aber vom Motiv her ziemlich langweilig, finde ich...


----------



## shila92 (22. Dezember 2009)

Bin einfach nicht so kreativ...  Mich wunderts sogar, dass meine Fotos einigermaßen scharf sind. 
Ich hab auch nicht so viel Hardware neben der aus meinem laufenden PC...


----------



## multimolti (23. Dezember 2009)

Du hast doch voll die gute Kamera! Alle hier im Haus sind kaputt, ich kann endweder das Handy nehmen (gammlig) oder jedes mal eine von den Nachbarn ausleihen. Und die ist auch nicht sooo  toll, bei schlechter Beleuchtung hilft da auch mein Stativ nicht.


----------



## shila92 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nicht mal ein Stativ  80% der Bilder sind verwackelt aber hin und wieder ist ein Glücksfoto dabei.
Und meine Kamera ist auch bestimmt nicht die Beste.  Hab eine Nikon Coolpix L4, die ist so alt, die kann man fast nicht mehr kriegen. Eine Rarität.  Wenn das Licht schlecht ist, bekommt man damit auch keine vernünftigen Bilder hin.


----------



## multimolti (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Beitrag hier ist kreativ! Wenn ich jetzt noch eine Spiegelreflexkamera hätte...


----------



## superman1989 (23. Dezember 2009)

Nr. 2 von mir 


DER HEILIGE AMD ^^


LINK: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=172384&stc=1&d=1261596076


----------



## superman1989 (23. Dezember 2009)

Nr. 3 von mir 


DER WEIHNACHTSKANIKEL BRINGT EINE G11 NACH HAUS ^^


LINK: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=172385&stc=1&d=1261596366


----------



## rabensang (24. Dezember 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal





NR.1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (24. Dezember 2009)

NR. 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (24. Dezember 2009)

NR. 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (25. Dezember 2009)

Und hier noch mal ein Bild!

@superman1989:
Ich habe die Idee nicht von dir geklaut, da ich eine Version meines Bildes schon vor 10 Tagen per Mail eingeschickt habe... nicht dass du denkst, ich würde hier Copyrights verletzen


----------



## superman1989 (26. Dezember 2009)

omg, von mir und rabensang sind die Bilder noch nicht bei case drin  -ob die noch rein kommen?  weil heute ich ja der einsende Schluss und ich hab case nur die links zu meine Bilder geschickt . wird das noch was oder ?!


----------



## sNook (26. Dezember 2009)

Das wird berücksichtigt, keine Sorge


----------



## der_george (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch mal einen Versuch gewagt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab dazu ein Nikolaus-Mützen-Gehäuse gebaut.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...uetze-mein-x-mas-matx-benchtable-casecon.html

Ich hoffe es gefällt :0)
MfG und schöne weihnachten noch :0)


----------



## Eiche (26. Dezember 2009)

alle viel glück


----------



## Eifelsniper (27. Dezember 2009)

Wann ist die Auslosung?bzw. wann werden die Gewinner bekannt gegeben?


----------



## shila92 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hmm... eigentlich ja heute. Aber ich denke morgen ist das dann soweit...


----------



## Acid (28. Dezember 2009)

ich denke die haben uns vergessen


----------



## sNook (28. Dezember 2009)

Leute, entspannt euch doch 

Lest ruhig mal das hier


----------



## shila92 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab Zeit.  Und meine Fotos waren eh nicht so kreativ, also von daher...


----------



## multimolti (29. Dezember 2009)

Die sollen sich mal beeilen!!!


----------



## Eifelsniper (29. Dezember 2009)

multimolti schrieb:


> Die sollen sich mal beeilen!!!



Hab eben im CB Forum gelesen das sie vermutlich erst Morgen zur auswertung kommen


----------



## Oliver (29. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben heute bereits mit der Auswertung angefangen, aber der Tag hat auch für uns nur 24 Stunden. Über Weihnachten und das kommende verlängerte Wochenende hat sich einiges an Arbeit angestaut..

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Eifelsniper (29. Dezember 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Wir haben heute bereits mit der Auswertung angefangen, aber der Tag hat auch für uns nur 24 Stunden. Über Weihnachten und das kommende verlängerte Wochenende hat sich einiges an Arbeit angestaut..
> 
> Gruß,
> Oliver



Wie nur 24 Std.? wo lebst du denn?
Ne Spaß...ist schon klar das ihr auch andere Sachen zu tun habt,kenn das hab selbst mal bei einenm Online Versand gearbeitet.


----------



## multimolti (1. Januar 2010)

*rumgammel und auf das Ergebnis wart* ..............


----------



## shila92 (1. Januar 2010)

Dann kannst du heute aber noch lange warten! Heute ist ein Feiertag! 
Also frühestens morgen...ist doch kein Feiertag mehr oder? Hab Ferien, also eher uninteressant für mich.


----------



## Eifelsniper (1. Januar 2010)

Ich denk mal eher das es Montag oder später wird


----------



## Acid (2. Januar 2010)

warten und hoffen


----------



## multimolti (3. Januar 2010)

warten und hoffen, dass der Wettbewerb nicht irgendwie nen Scherz war -.-


----------



## shila92 (3. Januar 2010)

Dafür wurde das zu groß aufgezogen!  
Ich denke mal, morgen ist es soweit und wenn nicht, dann halt weiter warten...


----------



## Oliver (4. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

so ist es. Wir haben uns letzte Woche bereits bezüglich der unserer meinung besten 15 Bilder beraten. Heute weisen wir den Bildern Preise zu und lassen euch morgen wissen, wer, was gewonnen hat. Wie bereits richtig vermutet wurde, besteht unsere Arbeit leider nicht nur darin, Bilder zu begutachten Und nach den Feiertagen fällt leider immer sehr viel Arbeit auf einmal an.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Tydal (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte meine pics erst gegen Ende und auch nur per mail zugeschickt, sie tauchen auch nicht in der caseking Galerie auf. Ich hoffe, sie konnten trotzdem teilnehmen... *zitter*


----------



## Oliver (4. Januar 2010)

Alle Bilder, die ich rechtzeitig erhalten habe, sind in der Galerie und all diese Bilder nehmen am Gewinnspiel teil. Per Mail kam nur ein Bild zu spät, das aber selbige Person bereits im Forum gepostet hatte.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## multimolti (4. Januar 2010)

Wo ist denn die Caseking Gallerie? Ich würde mir gerne mal alle Bilder ansehen, die teilgenommen haben!


----------



## Oliver (4. Januar 2010)

Weihnachts-Special bei Caseking.de


----------



## multimolti (4. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank!!

EDIT:
Mir kommt's so vor, als würde auch eins von meinen Bildern in der Gallerie fehlen, und zwar das hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-mitmachen-und-gewinnen-multimolti-pcghx-.jpg
Das habe ich eigentlich noch rechtzeitig hier hochgeladen!


----------



## Oliver (4. Januar 2010)

Aufgrund identischer Bildnamen war das Bild scheinbar nicht sichtbar. Jetzt ist es jedenfalls mit drin.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Excalibur0177 (4. Januar 2010)

Wurden die Gewinner schon benachrichtigt?


----------



## sNook (4. Januar 2010)

Ich denke nicht 

Wenn morgen erst die Gewinne ausgelost werden? 
Nene, denke nicht (:


----------



## Excalibur0177 (5. Januar 2010)

Ahso^^


----------



## Tydal (5. Januar 2010)

Ahh, sind drin, danke sehr.


----------



## Oliver (5. Januar 2010)

So die Damen und Herren,

wir machen es noch einmal spannend und geben euch bereits die Nummern der Gewinnerbilder, aber noch nicht die dazugehörigen Preise.

Zur Erinnerung: Die Galerie mit den Bildern findet ihr unter Weihnachts-Special bei Caseking.de

Und hier sind die Gewinner, die wir nach scheinbar endlosen Debatten mit vier Leuten bestimmt haben: 1, 7, 16, 32, 48, 55, 98, 100, 108, 111, 115, 118, 121, 135, 139.

Gratulation an alle Gewinner! Und vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer. Die Gewinner zu bestimmen, war nicht einfach.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2010)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## mramnesie (5. Januar 2010)

...schade  - Gratulation an die Gewinner!


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2010)

JO von mir auch Gratulation den Gewinnern


----------



## rabensang (5. Januar 2010)

Hey gewonnen

Glückwunsch an alle anderen Gewinner

Dann bekomm ich  ja doch noch ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk.

Dass einizige was ich über die Feiertage und zum Geburtstag bekommen
habe, war:

- 1,5 Wochen Krankheit
- ein kaputter PC (Glatteis-Unfall)
- und mein angefahrenes Auto (Was haben alte Frauen gegen parkende Autos????)

(Ach so, da waren ja noch die zwei Flaschen pollnischer Wodka)


MFG


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht entschädigt dein Gewinn das ja...  Glückwunsch!

PS: Auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag nachträglich!


----------



## rabensang (5. Januar 2010)

Danke

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie Caseking die Preise verteilt!?

Hoffentlich gibts bald die Auflösung


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich sind ja alle Gewinne nicht schlecht also von daher... 

Wird doch per Zufall ausgelost oder? Dann dauert das, glaube ich, nicht so lange.


----------



## rabensang (5. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, die Preise werden manuell verteilt!?

Die Caseking Jury hat aber ne gute Auswahl getroffen...

Was klar war: Das ein Bild von Tydals Mädchen mit unter den Gewinnern ist (ihr Ferkel)

MFG


----------



## multimolti (5. Januar 2010)

Jaaa, gewonnen! Hat sich's also doch gelohnt, die ganzen PC-Teile raus in den Schnee zu schleppen


----------



## Eifelsniper (5. Januar 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Die Caseking Jury hat aber ne gute Auswahl getroffen...
> 
> Was klar war: Das ein Bild von Tydals Mädchen mit unter den Gewinnern ist (ihr Ferkel)
> 
> MFG



Naja Bild 135 !?!?!? *hust*da sind aber jede Menge Besser dabei

Mit denn "Tittipics" war ja klar 

Allen Gewinner mein Glückwunsch


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2010)

Also ein ist jetzt zumindest klar: Die Jury besteht zum Großteil aus Männern!  (Ich würde sogar sagen, komplett )


----------



## Eifelsniper (5. Januar 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Also ein ist jetzt zumindest klar: Die Jury besteht zum Großteil aus Männern!  (Ich würde sogar sagen, komplett )




Nun ja wollen wir mal hoffen das falls Caseking so eine Aktion zu Ostern macht,  uns ein Bild wo die Maus bei den "Eiern" liegt erspart bleibt


----------



## Degenar (5. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner 


Auch wenn ich denke das Bild Nr.41 eigentlich unter den besten 
15 sein sollte! 

Gruß Degenar

_Naja vllt Gewinn ich dafür ja bei Media Markt *g*_​


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2010)

@Eifelsniper:  Nein, bitte nicht!   
Jetzt hast du doch nicht schon etwa deine Idee verraten oder?  Dann musst du dir wohl was neues einfallen lassen... 

@Degenar: Ist halt immer geschmacksache.  Oder ist das deins? 

Edit: Aha...  So so...


----------



## sNook (5. Januar 2010)

118 hat gewonnen, sehr nice 

Schönes ding


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch!  Und wieder hat der Elch gesiegt!


----------



## sNook (5. Januar 2010)

Der Elch an die Macht 

Sehr sehr schick, hast du auch was abgesahnt? - mal ganz frech OFF-Topic^^
Ich wollte mir die nun nich alle raussuchen, sondern hab nur meine nachgeguckt..

Ich freue mich zumindest sehr über den Gewinn, ich fühle mich geehrt (:
Das hat den heutigen, sehr schönen Tag nun perfekt gemacht!

Danke an CaseKing, PCGHX und an alle Teilnehmer, sehr viele schnieke Bilder dabei 

Grüße


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2010)

Nein, ich hab leider nichts gewonnen.  Aber hab ich mir schon gedacht... meine Bilder waren eher normale Fotos, nichts kreatives. 
Aber auch nicht so schlimm... hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!


----------



## mramnesie (5. Januar 2010)

@snook- und nicht der angeber weihnachtsmann


----------



## sNook (5. Januar 2010)

Nur wegen seiner langen Rute, evtl. war da wer neidisch?  

Nun gut, ich fänd es schön wenn sich mal jemand die Mühe machen könnte und alle Bilder verlinken könnte irgendwo...

Für mich bleibt nun das hoffen auf einen süßen Preis 

und @ shila:
Kopf HOCH! Super Bilder, die du machst (:


----------



## Acid (5. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch an alle gewinner!!

hätte ich gewusst dass auch (fakes) nicht im negativen sinne! so hoch belohnt werden hätte ich mir 2 wochen arbeit ersparen können (welche dass case in anspruch genommen haben, denn außer fürs gewinnspiel habe ich keine verwendung dafür)
aber man will ja nicht meckern  hätte ich gewonnen hätte sich wer anders beschwert 

bin mal gespannt wer dass super case gewinnt


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2010)

@snook: Danke!  Vielleicht hab ich ja nächstes Jahr mehr Glück.
Ich seh das gar nicht so wild... dafür hab ich heute eine andere gute Nachricht von Caseking bekommen: Meine Bestellung wurde verschickt! 

@acid: Ja das ist echt der Hauptgewinn!


----------



## Tydal (5. Januar 2010)

****freu****

1000 Dank an alle Kunst(er)kenner in der Jury!  ( der war vom Model ) 
Aber das nervenzerfetzende erneute "Auf-Die-Folter-Spannen"...aaarghl.
Ich hab doch schon keine Fingernägel  zum Abkauen mehr, menno!


----------



## multimolti (6. Januar 2010)

Ich gönne es auch allen anderen Gewinnern! Wann gibt es die Preise? *Aufregung*


----------



## King_Sony (6. Januar 2010)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Naja Bild 135 !?!?!? *hust*da sind aber jede Menge Besser dabei
> 
> Mit denn "Tittipics" war ja klar
> 
> Allen Gewinner mein Glückwunsch



Von welchem Bild redet ihr denn?!
LG Sony


----------



## shila92 (6. Januar 2010)

Bild 6 ist wohl das "Tittipic" 

Edit: Und Bild 7...


----------



## sNook (6. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab da erst gedacht, dass sei ein Popopic^^

Aber nungut, wenn man das mal genauer analysiert *wollte ich garnicht..* - dann geht auch das..

Wann kommt genau die Auslosung, bin auch schoh heiß


----------



## multimolti (6. Januar 2010)

Hier mal alle Gewinnerbilder gesammelt, damit es nicht so mühsam ist, die zu suchen! (Hat mit den 15 Dateien grade so reingepasst).

Und zur Vorbeugung:
(c) bleibt bei den Fotografen oder bei Caseking!


----------



## shila92 (6. Januar 2010)

Danke!  Sehr hilfreich!

Mal alle auf einen Blick zum Vergleichen.


----------



## superman1989 (6. Januar 2010)

ich glaub ich hab auch was gewonnen ich weis aber nicht was aaaaaaaaa omg aaaaa geil ich hab was gewonnen aaaa geil geil geill!!!!! ich kanns nicht noch glauben toll, geil, spize, klasse,   ich kanns nich fassen aaa 

HUAH!!!!!! geil^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## multimolti (6. Januar 2010)

Da hat's einer aber spät gemerkt


----------



## shila92 (6. Januar 2010)

Dafür umso aufgeregter...


----------



## superman1989 (7. Januar 2010)

wenn die preise fest sind (könnt euch ruhig zeit lassen^^). kriegen wir da eine e-mail oder müssen wir noch unsere Adressen angeben -weil klutten hat meine noch !??


----------



## multimolti (7. Januar 2010)

.........................................


----------



## superman1989 (7. Januar 2010)

oh jetzt sind wir schon bei Wünsch dir was ^^

lass einfach die bilder sprechen -was sie wollen ^^

Ps:. Gratulation an alle die teil genommen haben!

und an die Gewinner - egal was man gewinnt - schon das man gewonnen hat zählt!^^


----------



## Oliver (7. Januar 2010)

Die Zuweisung der Preise ist vollbracht. Wir haben zuerst mittels Zufallsgenerator die Reihenfolge der Bilder bestimmt und dann anhand dieser Reihenfolge nacheinander per Zufallsgenerator Preise zugewiesen. Diese Methode ergab folgende Verteilung:
- *NZXT Sentry 2* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *multimolti* (PC Games Hardware)
- *NZXT Zero 2* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *Tydal* (PC Games Hardware)
- *Silverstone Fortress FT02* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie)  an *rabensang* (PC Games Hardware)
- *Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *Jan J* (Einsendung per Mail)
- *NZXT Lexa-S* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *Benjamin M* (Einsendung per Mail)
- *Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *Fabian D* (Einsendung per Mail)
- *AC Ryan 1TB Playon! Full HD NMP* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *superman1989* (PC Games Hardware)
- *Xigmatek Midgard - black Window* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an wildgans (PC Games Hardware)
- *Silverstone Grandia Series GD05 *(Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an johnson (HardwareLuxx)
- *NZXT Beta Evo* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an Egon R (Einsendung per Mail)
- *Silverstone 2,5 Zoll HDD-Raid Gehäuse *(Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *Gerhard Petra* (Einsendung per Mail)
- *Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 VGA-Cooler* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *sNook* (PC Games Hardware)
- *Lian Li PC-B25FB Midi-Tower - black* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *maxe* (PC Games Hardware)
- *Lian Li PC-X2000B TYR Super-Case *(Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *decyl *(HardwareLuxx)
- *Xigmatek LIGHTER 60GB Pocket Storage* (Caseking Weihnachtsgewinnspiel 2009 - Bildergalerie) an *agneskiwi* (Einsendung per Mail)

Die Gewinner werden morgen von mir per PN bzw. Email angeschrieben.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## rabensang (7. Januar 2010)

Hey Glückwunsch an alle.

@ decyl:

Jetzt hat dein Engel aber mehr als genug Platz zum rum tollen

@ Olli

Danke Caseking für den geilen Gewinn. Da hab ich auch gleich die erste Frage:

Gibt es irgendwann mal das Seitenteil mit Window nachzukaufen????


Allen anderen viel Spass mit eueren Sachen.

MFG


----------



## Tydal (8. Januar 2010)

Yehaa, danke Oliver, danke Caseking! 

Trauere gerade um meinen just dahingeschiedenen Röhrenfernseher, das tolle gewonnene NZXT Gehäuse mildert den Schmerz aber wunderbar. Im alten Chieftec wurd´s der Hardware auch schon ziemlich warm, von daher passt es auch.

Allen Gewinnern viel Spaß mit den neuen Spielzeugen!


----------



## multimolti (9. Januar 2010)

Super, vielen Dank! Ich freu mich schon auf den Gewinn!


----------



## mramnesie (10. Januar 2010)

Was leider auffällt ist, das keine einzige Fotomontage berücksichtigung fand... dann mühe ich mich nächstes Jahr (dieses) nicht so ab  wenn es den Caseking-leuten nicht so gut gefällt......

Mir ist etwas schleierhaft, welche Kriterien angelegt wurden 

EDIT: VORSICHT SPASS


----------



## maxe (10. Januar 2010)

Cool thx caseking für den gewinn aber ich hab noch keine e-mail oder pn bekommen.       ( maxesemail@googlemail.com ). 
@ rabensang & Tydal : mir ist auch erst letzte woche ein malheur passiert,  das mausrad meiner roccat kone gab unterm crysis (ich spiele sehr stark und viel mit dem mausrad besonders bei crysis) spielen den geist auf
glückwunsch an alle anderen gewinner und mitmacher war bei den vielen tollen fotos bestimmt schwer die besten herauszusuchen
mfg maxe.


----------



## Oliver (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin am Freitag leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen, die Gewinner anzuschreiben. Dafür habe ich mir gegen Abend allerdings etwas Zeit eingeplant, sodass ich recht guter Dinge bin, das auch zu schaffen.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Acid (11. Januar 2010)

mramnesie schrieb:


> Was leider auffällt ist, das keine einzige Fotomontage berücksichtigung fand... dann müh ich mich nächstes Jahr(dieses) nicht so ab  wenn es den Caseking-leuten nicht s gut gefällt......
> 
> Mir ist etwas schleierhaft, welche Kriterien angelegt wurden




naja ich habe extra 2 wochenlang ein case nur für dass gewinnspielt angefertigt... und mir wirklich mühe gegeben.. und habe auch nichts gewonnen.....ich denke dass ist eine fotomontage nicht ganz so aufwändig  aber kann auch nicht verstehen mit welch simplen sachen manche gewonnen haben.... aber naja die caseking jury hat es so entschieden und dass muss man akzeptieren.... 

Nochmals glückwunsch an alle gewinner!


----------



## maxe (11. Januar 2010)

Boaah ich kann kaum erwarten,bis die mail kommt 
nervenkitzel pur   Ich bin schon chronisch auf der aktualisieren taste...
Naja aber alles hat seine zeit-   Hoffentlich hat Oliver heute noch zeit die e-mails zu schreiben.
Wann kommst du weihnachtsmann..... Mit deiner e-mail an ..... Mein wunsch ist wirklich nicht sehr groß.....ich wünsch mir ein lian li bloß.......
In der grundschule haben wir das bis zum abwinken gesungen -das hat spuren hinterlassen


----------



## sNook (11. Januar 2010)

Wäre es nicht einfacher wenn wir (die Gewinner) Olli ne PN schreiben mit unseren Kontaktdaten und dem Preis den wir gewonnen haben?


----------



## maxe (11. Januar 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht einfacher wenn wir (die Gewinner) Olli ne PN schreiben mit unseren Kontaktdaten und dem Preis den wir gewonnen haben?



Keine ahnung aber man muss ja auch vorsichtig sein sonst könnte ein dritter unrechtmäßig eine falsche adresse Oliver zusenden und das wäre dann ganz schön blöd .
Am bessten fragen wir Oliver zuerst


----------



## shila92 (11. Januar 2010)

Das würde Oliver aber wohl merken oder?  Spätestens beim Zuordnen des Gewinns...


----------



## maxe (11. Januar 2010)

Hoffen wirs mal. wär zu doof wenn ein phisher oder hacker uns jetzt noch die gewinne stehlen
aber das ist meiner meinung nach unwahrscheinlich 
ist eigentlich eh nur panikmache (von mir). Sry
hat jemand von den gewinnern eig. Schon ne e-mail Von Oliver 
bekommen? Also ich nicht.


----------



## sNook (11. Januar 2010)

Och Leute 
Mensch, nun bleibt mal auf dem Teppich!

Ich geb Shila da recht - Olli wird das schon merken und für die paar Preise hackt man doch nix und niemanden  

Man man, Olli wird sich schon melden, keine sorge


----------



## maxe (12. Januar 2010)

Immer noch nix


----------



## shila92 (12. Januar 2010)

Ja ganz ruhig...  Oliver hat wohl auch noch einen Job! 
Du bekommst, wenn du gewonnen hast, ganz sicher bald deinen Gewinn.


----------



## sNook (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meine jetz^^


----------



## maxe (12. Januar 2010)

Ich auch
Frage an Oliver:  Wann wird das Paket versendet?


----------



## shila92 (12. Januar 2010)

Siehst du?  Jetzt wird alles gut...


----------



## maxe (12. Januar 2010)

Das photoshooting vor dem ofen war echt voll anstrengend. Während mein freund photographierte
isolierte ich den bildschirm von hinten mit ein paar kissen ab um ihn vor der enormen hitze zu schützen (ich schwitze heute noch, wenn ich nur daran denke. auf gut bayerisch : sauhoaß) trotzdem wurde bildschirm so heiß, das man ihn kaum anfassen konnte ( es ging nichts kaputt , hätte aber auch anders ausgehen können) .  Hier möchte ich auch nocheinmal meinen freund danken( er bakam auch einen anteil am gewinn) ohne ihn hätte ich das nicht geschafft , ausserdem leihte er mir sein stativ um die fotos zu machen, ohne es wär das foto bestimmt nicht so gut geworden.


----------



## shila92 (12. Januar 2010)

Der Ofen sieht auf dem Foto viel weiter weg aus... 

Aber der Aufwand hat sich für dich ja gelohnt!  Wenn du dir mal meine Bilder dagegen anguckst, siehst du, dass ich nur das Objekt hinlegen und abdrücken musste. Fertig...  Deshalb hab ich auch nichts gewonnen.


----------



## sNook (12. Januar 2010)

Irgendwann reichts doch auch mal...

Sorry maxe^^ - ich musste meine Gedanken jetzt einfach mal rausbringen.
Find ich mittlerweile genauso schlimm wie die Aufregung über die nicht genommene Fotomontage..

Grüße


----------



## multimolti (12. Januar 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Der Ofen sieht auf dem Foto viel weiter weg aus...



Welches Bild ist das denn?


----------



## sNook (12. Januar 2010)

This one.


----------



## multimolti (12. Januar 2010)

Ah, das sieht auch gut aus!


----------



## sNook (12. Januar 2010)

Ein sehr sinniger Kommentar 

Aber man sieht das angesprochene Kissen


----------



## multimolti (12. Januar 2010)

Hmm naja, damit stimme ich dem Vordermann zu, dass das echt einen Gewinn wert gewesen wäre. Und honoriere seine Mühe, das Foto zu erstellen.


----------



## mramnesie (12. Januar 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Irgendwann reichts doch auch mal...
> 
> Sorry maxe^^ - ich musste meine Gedanken jetzt einfach mal rausbringen.
> Find ich mittlerweile genauso schlimm wie die Aufregung über die nicht genommene Fotomontage..
> ...




...ich denke du meinst nicht mich?!


----------



## sNook (12. Januar 2010)

Jaa genau du bist das gewesen 

Ich respektiere und honoriere genauso wie z.B. multimolti die Zeit die reingesteckt wurde in die Bilder, die Ideen und alles drumherum. 
Dennoch ist es nunmal ein Wettbewerb und es ist traurig für einen selbst - hätte ich nix gewonnen hätte ich auch gedacht "Na andere waren aber nicht besser als ich..." aber so ist das nunmal. Trotzdem hätte ich wohl nicht lange diskutiert.
 Das "Tittypic" bspw. Ich find es recht unspektakulär. Es zählte da wohl einfach nur die witzige Idee 

Und es sollte ja "ausgefallen" sein, also ist es auch gerechtfertigt.

Bitte versteht es nicht als harte Kritik, ich finde nur das man nun sich damit abfinden kann..

Grüße,
sNook


----------



## mramnesie (13. Januar 2010)

Ich versteh nicht was Du willst - Du bist sicher das es Dir gut geht? Ist mir doch wurscht :schulterzuck: ich habe es ja nur festgestellt...aber zuviel der worte


----------



## shila92 (13. Januar 2010)

Damit wäre das doch wohl geklärt.  Manche haben Glück gehabt und den Geschmack der Jury getroffen, andere nicht. So ist das nun mal...


----------



## mramnesie (15. Januar 2010)

...richtig, und daher ist es völlig unerheblich zu kommentieren wer welches bild gut fand oder auch nicht. aber nachdem wir ja nicht in china sind und ich ene tatsache festgestellt habe, habe ichd as mal von mir gegegen und es sollte  - so war es jedenfalls gemeint - auch wertfrei sein  - bumms aus ich bin hier raus  bis nächstes weihnachten!


----------



## superman1989 (15. Januar 2010)

wann werden die Gewinne losgesaust? 

wollte wissen wann ich zuhaue sein muss um es zu empfangen ^^


----------



## rabensang (15. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, du könntest deins sogar persönlich abholen....

MFG


----------



## superman1989 (16. Januar 2010)

Huah! geil! ja echt das wäre cool ^^

dann hätte ich es schon heute ^^


----------



## maxe (16. Januar 2010)

Vor 2 minuten hab ich mein lian li bekommen *happy*
danke nochmal!


----------



## sNook (16. Januar 2010)

Heya,

mein "Present" ist auch angekommen 

Ich bedanke mich nochmals bei CaseKing, Olli und der PCGH 

-> Ich bin hier raus.

Grüße


----------



## rabensang (17. Januar 2010)

Hab meins vorhin auch abgeholt

Vielen Dank an Caseking und auch ein dickes Dankeschön an dich Oliver

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Gewinn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(Sorry, für die Überbelichtung, musste aber schnell gehen...)

MFG​


----------



## maxe (17. Januar 2010)

Lol ich wohn ca 800 km von berlin entfernt und hab meins als erstes bekommen per post


----------



## superman1989 (18. Januar 2010)

mein Gewinn kam heute an !!! 

beim auspacken übelste die Freude!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber dann lässt sich das teil einfach nicht dann den PC stecken -der schmierte immer ab komplett mit dem explorer zusammen...

dann Stunden lang nach neuen Updates gesucht ... jetzt gehst einigermaßen aber das teil hat voll die Macken BEIM ABSPIELEN AB UND ZU! ist aber woll keine Seltenheit bei den Dingern laut a.c. Forum 

aber 1080p mkv mit dts macht der ohne prob.... lol das teil

frage: hab ich bei case Garantie für das teil? 

 außer lecker Gummibaren ^^ war kein Blatt Papier bei.


----------



## multimolti (18. Januar 2010)

*neidisch*

Bei mir kam immer noch nix an :'-(


----------



## Oliver (18. Januar 2010)

Die Sentry 2 kommt erst am 22.01. bei uns an und wird dann sofort verschickt:
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan-Controller

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## multimolti (18. Januar 2010)

Oh, wusste ich nicht, vielen Dank!


----------



## superman1989 (19. Januar 2010)

und hab ich  Garantie oder nicht?  


oder muss ich mich dann an ac ryan wenden?!  aber ohne Beleg keine...


weil das teil hat immer noch komische Macken beim anschließen auf dem PC!


----------



## Caseking-Nils (19. Januar 2010)

superman1989 schrieb:


> und hab ich  Garantie oder nicht?
> 
> 
> oder muss ich mich dann an ac ryan wenden?!  aber ohne Beleg keine...
> ...



Die Garantieabwicklung läuft über uns. 

Bitte das RMA Formular soweit es geht mit deiner Adresse, Fehlerbeschreibung und Artikelnummer ausfüllen:
Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör

Wir schicken dir dann ein Retourenetikett zu für die kostenlose Rücksendung an uns. 

Bei weiteren Fragen bitte eine PN an mich.

Grüße
Nils


----------

